# Sticky  ATTENTION ALL TAPATALK USERS



## fastwater

There is a glitch in the new Classifieds & Market Place format for those using Tapatalk to view Market Place threads/adds.
When viewing Market Place threads/adds, Tapatalk users are not seeing price or location of advertised items.
This is something that the OGF I.T. department and Tapatalk are currently working on together to resolve.
*Until this issue is resolved..all Tapatalk users wanting to view adds on the Classifieds & Market Place forums need to do so using a browser.*
Apologies for the inconvenience and...
Thanks for your patience.


----------

